# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  NO Negril Wata for 3 days now..........

## Marko

unfortunately the recurring no wata situation has raised it's ugly head once again in Negril...
been no wata for 3 days straight......it's a problem....
early December wi had no wata also...and last Winter wi dealt with no the no wata problems all Winter
and also 5 years ago wi dealt with the no wata situation dat whole Winter......ugh

sure wi have tank wata but it's no drinkable nor can you take a shower as der not enuff water pressure........

if Jamaica is serious about Negril/Westmoreland/Hanover tourism.....they really need to address the wata situation long term....Amen

don't bother to spin dis......it really sucks and mi don't like to be stinky.......and to top it off..... da ocean to ruff to snorkel

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Bnewb

It's a Jamaica issue...unfortunately, it happens in all parishes here on a fairly regular basis thus the reason many homes/businesses have tanks.
We were talking about this with a group of friends last night in the West End...seems some people are getting water without issue while other properties are using their tanks.  :Concern:

----------


## Mike_D

How does this impact the smaller resorts like Home Sweet Home and  Blue Cave Castle? I would assume (and have witnessed) bigger hotels have a storage tank/pump system that mitigates any issues for their guests.

----------


## Bnewb

Mike_D...they have tanks also.

----------


## Marko

Still no water.... ridiculous

----------


## Markospoon

All that rain, 
seems like there would be a way to trap and distribute the water 
throughout the year. :-(

----------


## JamaicanCurrys

In the hills of Mobay the water is either strong pressure or none at all. We have been use to switching from tank water to pipe water. The greatest thing is that we have water. Water is life....

----------


## Markospoon

I was driving in the hills of Montego bay 
with Linston one trip.

We were not headed to Negril, but
on our way I saw water just pouring right out of the ground!!

On the road, just coming up from the ground!!

Linston said
"Jamaica, land of Wood and Water"

----------


## pine tree john

During last years water problem , the pipes were leaking everywhere , or so it seemed . One place , gushed for the whole month of Feb .

----------


## Rob

Water is restored as they said it would be...

https://www.google.com.jm/url?sa=t&s...mS9vczARDtYaWA

----------


## Marko

Here wi go again in Negril....
no pipe wata for past day....
It's an unpleasant annual Winter ritual in Negril....
Be glad when the wata source from Roaring River comes online in a couple years...and so it goes

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## mick

> Here wi go again in Negril....
> no pipe wata for past day....
> It's an unpleasant annual Winter ritual in Negril....
> Be glad when the wata source from Roaring River comes online in a couple years...and so it goes
> 
> Cool Runnings, Marko



Noooo water again on west end 
Went off yesterday and still waiting for it to come back on .

Same as last Saturday 
Cho

----------


## Rob

Since this thread started about a year ago, this is obviously not a new issue. This is an island wide issue. Be sure to contact the NWC.

Sounds like you both should have a water tank that fills whenever the water main is flowing. All your pipe water comes from the tank. No shut off valves to fool with, very little maintenance. Just a reliable source of water whether the main is on or off!

----------

